# Puppies have been born...



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Well My relitve whom bread her malt at 8 months just called, she's giving birth right now. And she's panicking...she dosent know what to do with the cord and she dosnt know if the pup is breathing. I feel really bad for her, but i don't have any advice to give. Ive never had puppies. She said this stuff is all over them and she dosnt know how to get it off, but the pup took a few breaths or is trying to anyways....will keep ya updated, as much as she updates me...so sad really


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, that is scary. I hope they all make it :grouphug: . I hope her malt knows what to do rayer: if it was me I probably would have called 911


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I would say if the mother doesn't clear their faces, she should try to clean them to open the air ways.
and if they're not moving, she can rub their bodies with a kitchen towel. She never did any reading up on this at all before hand????? It's a little late now!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If she means the sack is still on the pup she needs to break it and remove it.
If she means just mucous and blood she can worry about that later. She needs to wipe the nose area first if there is mucous there.
She needs to take the pup with placenta and cord, wrap in a towel and raise it up over her head and then swiftly move it down to her
knees a few times (pup's head down) to remove any fluid that might be in it's lungs. Then take the towel and rub that puppy til it squeals and/or moves around. This may take a few minutes. She can tie off the cord with dental floss or anything like string.
Tie it fairly close to the pup, then cut on the other side of the string..not the side of the pup. Leave the string on until the cord dries. 
What a shame she doesn't know what she's doing. I hope the pups make it okay as well as the mother/pup.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Im reading her everthing you guys are saying keep it comming! I have her on the phone right now


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg, I feel so sorry for that poor little mum, I really hope she does know what to do or those puppies are doomed.
I would have told her to call the vet immediately for help.
I do know that you can gently rub the babies' backs with a towel to remove the sac and this also aids in getting them to breathe but she needs to clear the airways of mucus too, and what about the cord? does she know what to do there? She must keep them warm too.
Geez this is a terrible situation she has put that poor little girl in, and herself too because she more than likely is going to be very lucky if the puppies make it. It's very upsetting really  
Years ago I helped a German Shepherd deliver, she wasn't my dog but I was caring for her while her owner was at work, and my luck was that she decided to deliver on the day she was with me, but that's a whole different ball game than a little Malt, and one so young too


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

She has no idea what she is doing. The puppy is moving but making no noise, momma isnt participating, except trying to get them out. She's tyed off the cord, and rubbing the one pup down, but another is comming now. only four to go she said. she called the vet which was the only advice i felt comfortable giving. How the heck do i know what to do, i don't breed and don't plan on ever trying to do so...jeezzz i wish she would of gotten a book or something.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I sent you a PM. She may need to really rub those babies to get them going.
I know they're tiny but rubbing them with a towel gets them breathing and
moving.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Some good advise has been given. 

Well, I think the whole thing is kind of sad and selfish. I would think she could have done _*a little bit *_of reading and self educating over the last couple of weeks...at a bare minimum spoken to the vet. I hope for her sake the mother knows how to handle it and is able to pull them through on her own.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Are you saying she didn't research how to whelp those puppies before her poor dog had them? Sorry, I know it's not your fault and you're probably :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: as I am. 

Here are some links that may not help her right now but I've been learning as much about whelping as I can and these are ones I've bookmarked
http://lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/breeding2.htm#wharea
http://www.petlibrary.com/dog_whelping.htm
http://www.bullmastiff.com/mutual/cautions.htm

It sounds like she's learning a very hard lesson right now.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

We told her she had better get some knowledge on this before, and I agree so selfish...to late now i guess. She is taking them to the vet right now, some kinda green stuff has her in a panic...i don't know. Ill keep everyone updated when she calls back. Remember there are supposed to be five! im pulling for momma and the pups, its not their fault...so sad. Momma dosn't seem intrested in the pup at all, could be a long road if they are to survive.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 
Sorry but I really dislike stupid people! and im not happy with realitve not one little bit!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:
> Sorry but I really dislike stupid people! and im not happy with realitve not one little bit![/B]


ugh--you poor thing. She had some nerve calling you in the heat of the moment--what were you supposed to do?? You did the right thing by telling her to call the vet. Too much pressure on you--not fair. 

Yes, people like that really are STUPID!!! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in to see where we are with the pups. I guess they're at the vet.......good.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I havent heard anything since they went to the vet....Ill post again as soon as i hear.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good heavens. I can't believe she didn't even do a little homework before and prepare for this.

I can understand how mad you must be at her. :smpullhair: 

Keep us posted.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, it really is selfish of her. Now, the mother and the puppies are having to suffer and go through this because of her.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

green discharge is usually not a great sign. I hope the vet was able to help her and I'd hate to see anything bad happen to pups or mom, but if it does, perhaps she will learn a lesson and spay and neuter. If you need any advice, feel free to PM me. 

It's very important she takes a snot sucker and suck the liquid out of the nose and mouth of the pup. I wonder if she pulled the pup out as it was coming by the belly..if so, that could be why she was gasping for air..She could have taken in liquid..

Please keep us updated.
Andrea


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- having whelped so many litters in my life, I know so many things that can and often do go wrong.

That poor little 8 month old momma -- she's just a puppy herself and now she's expected to take care of 5 puppies. She must be overwhelmed and exhausted.

This girl is very irresponsible. First to let an 8 month old bitch get pregnant and then not to even learn anything about the whelping process.

But, of course, just because the owner is a selfish you know what -- the poor little mom and babies need to be taken care of.

What is this girl going to do if the mom doesn't have enough milk or won't nurse? Is she going to be willing to bottle feed them or tube feed them around the clock? I doubt it. My heart is just breaking for the mom and the puppies.

And does she know that the puppies must be kept warm (thank goodness it's still summer) and must be put on a heating pad but that the heating pad must be wrapped in layers of towels so that it won't burn the babies???

Andrea -- I doubt that she has a baby syringe for cleaning the nostrils or mouth. I mean -- she didn't even know that she should break the sack or that she has to massage them in towels to get them to breath. And if she was cutting the cords, did she tie them off first and what did she use to tie them?

OMG -- the more I write, the more upset I get. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smpullhair: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> It's very important she takes a snot sucker and suck the liquid out of the nose and mouth of the pup.[/B]


Snot sucker????? LOL.....Nasal bulb, bulb syringe, nasal aspirator.....thanks Andrea you gave me a chuckle after reading a very sad thread!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Maggie, snot sucker is what I call it, boy am I bad. I can't believe I typed that. It's been a long couple weeks! Glad I gave you a laugh..nasal aspirator would be the word i'm looking for and a little less well kras :brownbag:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This situation is just so upsetting... I pray the mama and pups will be OK.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have posted this link a long time ago but thought I'd post again. It is so amazing to see the Maltese pups being born. Maybe it'll help someone some day who is having problems. It also shows all the things that can go wrong. 

http://www.homestead.com/malteseluv/Whelping1.html


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I have posted this link a long time ago but thought I'd post again. It is so amazing to see the Maltese pups being born. Maybe it'll help someone some day who is having problems. It also shows all the things that can go wrong.
> 
> http://www.homestead.com/malteseluv/Whelping1.html[/B]



Wow, that was really amazing to see and read about. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I have posted this link a long time ago but thought I'd post again. It is so amazing to see the Maltese pups being born. Maybe it'll help someone some day who is having problems. It also shows all the things that can go wrong.
> 
> http://www.homestead.com/malteseluv/Whelping1.html[/B]



Wow thanks for that - it was very interesting to see how Max came into this world ... awwwwww


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sher that was very interesting, there is no way I could deliver puppies, they were sooooooo small, I'd freak out :new_shocked: I sure hope the momma and her babies are going to be ok.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not likely she had one available at the time and shaking down does basically the same thing. LOL nasal aspirator sounds right.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

sorry ladies, I took my kids to the stock car races. Last I heard the second pup has died :smcry: she had two more then the fifth died :smcry: . So she has three live puppies. Momma is exhausted and not intrested in the pups yet. Poor mamma and pups...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, now she's going to have to bottle feed those babies. I hope she'll take responsibility for that at least.

Did the mom have to have a c section?

What a dreadful situation and a hard lesson to learn.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> Well, now she's going to have to bottle feed those babies. I hope she'll take responsibility for that at least.
> 
> Did the mom have to have a c section?
> 
> What a dreadful situation and a hard lesson to learn.[/B]


No c section, but i don't know if their feeding yet or not, its late there so i wont no anything till morning.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

As many have said this whole thing is so sad. I too can't believe she didn't even bother to read a book about whelping. My heart goes out to the new mommy and surviving pups. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Soo very sad. This is another good example of why you shouldn't breed for fun. I keep checking back for updates on how the mom and pups are doing, the whole situation is just so heartbreaking.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Poor momma', poor puppies..... and two dead? *sighs*

So so sad. God....




..stupid, stupid, stupid.

Hope to hear all is well.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


*
My thoughts EXACTLY.
I can't imagine anyone risking their little pet fur-girl this way.  *


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430061
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully, the little mom's hormones will kick in and she'll take care of the remaining babies. I hope so for everyone's sake.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

That is so sad and upsetting!! I can't believe she didn't read up on it or prepare at all for it!! :smmadder:

Being so young, the mom may very well refuse to take care of the pups. If this happens she needs to step in right away and take over.
First try getting the pups to nurse off of mom, they need her milk, mainly her colostrum. Put them on her nipples and hold mom so she stays if you have to. If mom doesn't to care for the pups she will probably have to bottle feed. Also tell her to make sure she stimulates the puppies to go to the bathroom if mom doesn't do this. Take a warm wet cotton ball and gently rub them to stimulate them to go after each meal. She should also have a scale and be weighing them every day to make sure they are gaining weight. And most importantly make sure the pups stay warm!! A cold pup will go down very quickly. And never ever feed a cold pup, you have to make sure it is warm before feeding it other wise feeding it will just kill the puppy even quicker. She should be able to feel the tongue to see if the pup is warm.

I know you said she had no idea what she is doing. Did she happen to make sure all the placentas are counted for? I have heard of so many dying because of a retained placenta or infection. She will need to keep a close eye on mom. I have always been told to take mom in 24 hours after birth for a full check up including pups and have the vet give the mom an oxy shot to make sure she is all cleaned out.
She should also give mom some calcium so she doesn't get eclampsia (sp?), 1/2 a tums or a little cottage cheese will work or she ask the vet for something.

It doesn't sound too promising for the pups, I sure hope they make it, poor babies!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh and here is a great site she can look at, it has a lot of information on the whelping and taking care of the puppies, I highly recommend it.
http://www.debbiejensen.com


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just hope the three that lived will be ok and the mom will be okay too :grouphug: 
Poor babies :bysmilie: 
ANDREA


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This just angers me soooo much. I pm'd you with sites for your friend to read and prepare for this and warned your friend ( relative? ) of it's potential disaster going into breeding and birthing. Did she bother to read and look at the sites? You never let me know if you sent her the sites or warned her. Sorry but right now there is steam coming from ears! How could anyone put their baby at such risk......accidential breeding.....oh good lord!!!!!
Sorry all!!! Bob and I are heart sick and angry.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This just angers me soooo much. I pm'd you with sites for your friend to read and prepare for this and warned your friend ( relative? ) of it's potential disaster going into breeding and birthing. Did she bother to read and look at the sites? You never let me know if you sent her the sites or warned her. Sorry but right now there is steam coming from my ears! How could anyone put their baby at such risk......accidential breeding.....oh good lord!!!!!
Sorry all!!! Bob and I are heart sick and angry.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I will pray for the three little puppies and their poor mummy that all goes well from here on and they all manage to survive. I am not surprised that she isn't interested in her babies, she is a puppy herself, how very, very sad :smcry:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> This just angers me soooo much. I pm'd you with sites for your friend to read and prepare for this and warned your friend ( relative? ) of it's potential disaster going into breeding and birthing. Did she bother to read and look at the sites? You never let me know if you sent her the sites or warned her. Sorry but right now there is steam coming from my ears! How could anyone put their baby at such risk......accidential breeding.....oh good lord!!!!!
> Sorry all!!! Bob and I are heart sick and angry.[/B]


I understand how you feel. I'm steaming mad, too. [attachment=26259:mad.gif] Letting a baby like this get pregnant should be considered animal cruelty.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Soo very sad. This is another good example of why you shouldn't breed for fun. I keep checking back for updates on how the mom and pups are doing, the whole situation is just so heartbreaking.[/B]


my thoughts exactly.

it's sad that people don't understand the gravity of their decisions until tragedy strikes. what a hard lesson to learn. 
it's even more sad that she played russian roulette with a living breathing thing. i just hope the mama and remaining puppies survive, and i hope she does the responsible thing and cares for them properly until the appropriate age.
her dog was pregnant and she did no research? that just boggles my mind. 
sadly, this type of thing will never stop, uneducated people will continue to breed their dogs and add to the ever growing population of uncared-for and/or sickly animals. why people want to risk the health of their dog to breed for fun is completely beyond me. especially ones who don't care enough to do some sort of research at least to help with the birthing process. so many things can go wrong, unfortunately this person found out the hard way.

please keep us updated.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smilie_tischkante: I'm with you all. Nine weeks to learn ....SOMETHING....!!! :smilie_tischkante: 

I'll be checking back later to see if the mom is feeding her pups.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

OMG I'd be all freaked out. :w00t: Wonder why your friend didn't take the time to learn how and what to do before the puppies started arriving? Doesn't make sense. Hope all turns out ok. rayer:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

The situation is not good, Momma attacks the pups anytime one goes towards her face or her bottem. She hasnt licked them once and wont feed unless forced. I told my sister in law that she has to stimulate them to go to the bathroom if momma isnt and she sounded shocked!....I in my hearts of hearts don't belive these puppies will make it. My sister in law has no patience and thinks all this is Yucky! and she dosn't have time for this, she is a dog she should know how to take care of her own puppies! :angry: I guess she gave momma a quick bath and has her in the kitchen and the pupps in a crate, top half off in the kitchen with her, and she will go in the crate and lay with the pups once and awhile, but has to be held down to feed them....If i could Id drive there and rip all those dogs from her and figure out a way to do it myself!!!! :smmadder: :angry: If i could reach thru the phone......! When I asked her if she'd ever do it again, her responce was " maybe, if they sell for $1000, heck yea!" I could scream right now!!!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Is there a Maltese Rescue near her? Please, please, try to find someone to take mom and babies. Your sister-in-law is heartless and someone should step in. Do something please and do it very fast.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I can't believe she hasn't learned anything from this sad situation. I hope the mom and surviving pups will be OK.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

get the pups out of the sacks ,cut a small hole away from the pup ,the water should be relised ,clear the pups airways with your finger, if he is not breathing rub him with a towel, one breathing .cut the umbilical cord ,with a clean blunt blade,you leave a gap do not cut to near his tummy pinch the cord then cut. a discharge from mum is normal so long as the bleeding is not to heavy;always get the dog cheaked by a vet..hope this helps


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:smcry: sorry i thought this was just happening..so so very sad .


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I told my sister in law that she has to stimulate them to go to the bathroom if momma isnt and she sounded shocked!....I in my hearts of hearts don't belive these puppies will make it. My sister in law has no patience and thinks all this is Yucky! and she dosn't have time for this, she is a dog she should know how to take care of her own puppies! :angry:[/B]


she should have thought of that before she put her poor girl through such a traumatic experience. 
people like her make my blood boil.



> When I asked her if she'd ever do it again, her responce was " maybe, if they sell for $1000, heck yea!"[/B]


this lady is truly a piece of work. has she not learned her lesson?! obviously she doesn't care for her female or her pups. absolutely sickening....
and i doubt she'll get that for her pups. not if they aren't taken care of when prospective buyers come looking, and i'm sure that will be the case.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:new_shocked: Oh how horrendous. In some small way it would be good if the outcome is bad. Maybe she won't do it again. How horrible. You should really go and get the pups if you can. I am so ashamed :smpullhair: and I don't even know her. I feel SO bad for the mom AND the pups!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Sadly this is the reality and a rare inside look into the homes of BYB. This probbably happens more often then we would like. Unfortunatily (sp?) she hasnt commited any form of animal abuse, dogs have puppies all the time. She did take mom to the vet, and i just don't think any rescue, or human society would touch this. In the US she hasn't commited any kind of abuse...yet. That Im aware of. Trust me If she would let me Id go there and get them but As I have tried to give advice she kinda seems put off by anything I tell her...as though her way is right and butt out. At least that is the feeling I get. I don't really want to hear any more from her, yet I keep trying to get more info out of her cause my heart wants to know. Wether she gets that much or even less, If they survive rest assured you'll be hearing my rantings again I can bet. I tried to tell her that mamma may come back into heat real soon, at least I think I heard that somewhere, and she said " well dogs will be dogs, what am i supposed to do keep Jock locked up all the time?" SIGH.... So sad. " Help control the pet population, get your pets spayed or netured" Thanks Bob Barker! Wish more would listen.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Most Animal Control facilities or Humane society's offer low cost neutering and spaying. It's not my first choice but why not take advantage of it if you don't want to spend the money/ or have the money. It certainly seems easier/safer than having puppies you don't want to take care of. 

Animal Control in my area even offers low cost annual rabies vaccinations - it's a lot cheaper than going to the vet. It doesn't replace annual check ups but helps keeps costs down. I used to think there was nothing they could ever really do. But they can help more than you think.


Leslie / Izzy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

^ This is all so heartbreaking. That poor little Malt.... In my town the ASPCA has an "information officer" or something like that that will go visit people who are thought to be abusing their pets by tying them outside and things like that. If you can share what town she is in perhaps we can research this to see if there is someone who we can refer to you. Someone who will visit your SIL and see the situation first-hand and try to convince her to take better care of her pets or perhaps convince her to release them to the organization ... We must not sit here and let this abuse happen. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

> ^ This is all so heartbreaking. That poor little Malt.... In my town the ASPCA has an "information officer" or something like that that will go visit people who are thought to be abusing their pets by tying them outside and things like that. If you can share what town she is in perhaps we can research this to see if there is someone who we can refer to you. Someone who will visit your SIL and see the situation first-hand and try to convince her to take better care of her pets or perhaps convince her to release them to the organization ... We must not sit here and let this abuse happen. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:[/B]



Great idea K/C's Mom!!! Lil Boo Boo's Mom please share that info and let us try something before all is lost. Maybe she will learn a lesson and give up breeding and dogs.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> Most Animal Control facilities or Humane society's offer low cost neutering and spaying. It's not my first choice but why not take advantage of it if you don't want to spend the money/ or have the money. It certainly seems easier/safer than having puppies you don't want to take care of.
> 
> Animal Control in my area even offers low cost annual rabies vaccinations - it's a lot cheaper than going to the vet. It doesn't replace annual check ups but helps keeps costs down. I used to think there was nothing they could ever really do. But they can help more than you think.
> 
> ...


Sadly she dosn't want to get them fixed, this is the reason she got one of each sex in the first place. If people would stop buying puppies from BYB and mills ie pet stores, people wouldn't see such a profit to gain, and maybe they wouldn't do it. They have money, its not about the cost, its about the gain...but at whom's expence?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

you know I was really going to post and say she needs help not scolding at the moment, but after her comment, I would have went off on her :new_shocked: I really thought maybe she got scared and now realized the fall out, but nope. Sorry but she sounds like an airhead :wacko1: :wacko1: 
Like I said I hope these pups and the mom will be okay..
ANDREA


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This poor momma is just a baby herself. No wonder she doesn't know how to act towards her puppies.

I know a lot of people are upset about the mandatory spaying and neutering law out in California, but I say good for them! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> you know I was really going to post and say she needs help not scolding at the moment, but after her comment, I would have went off on her :new_shocked: I really thought maybe she got scared and now realized the fall out, but nope. Sorry but she sounds like an airhead :wacko1: :wacko1:
> Like I said I hope these pups and the mom will be okay..
> ANDREA[/B]


I started off wanting to help to, though I had no idea what to tell her except go to a vet asap. But as the converstions started turning towards the care of the pups she started getting defencive, so erroring on the side of caution i kept my mouth shut and tried to offer sincer advice, for fear that she wouldn't tell me anything any more. She did say she was going to take mom and pups to the vet on Tuesday to see how things are....don't buy any pups in the next 13 weeks from anyone in AL ( not inculding any reputable breeders from that state)


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I feel terrible reading this. :smcry: Those poor little puppies and poor momma. Can't believe all she really cares about is if she makes some $$$...disgusting. Shame on her!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sadly it sounds to me like no amount of offered assistance is what this person is interested in, all she is thinking is $$$$$$$$$ for pups, but unfortunately there will be no $$$$$$$$ if these poor little mites don't survive. I feel so sorry for the little mum too, she is but a puppy herself and I am sure just as confused about what to do as her owner  
If she finds doing the right thing for the puppies yukky then she is going to lose them, she may go to bed at night and get up in the morning to find the mum has attacked her puppies because she is too young and doesn't want them near her. There will never be a successful breeding from this mum if she isn't interested in this litter then what makes your SIL think she will change.
I would just tell her that, tell her that she is never going to make $$$$$$$ from breeding with this poor little girl, more than likely she is going to be spending her $$$$$$$$$ at the vet clinic every time she whelps, this might convince her to give up the idea, one would hope, of breeding her again, and perhaps spaying and neutering her dogs so save more grief later.
I find this situation very stressful and so very sad


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smmadder: Like everyone here I am shocked and saddened about this. I keep hoping there aren't people like your SIL still around. There is so much education out there these days. That she would have an intact dog in the house with an 8 mo. old female shows her ignorance. If you care a wit about the little girl you don't let her get bred at 8 mo.!!! :smpullhair: I feel for her as much as the puppies. Then after your SIL lets her breed at that age she makes no preparations by learning what to do! Unbelievable! :shocked: I pray some kind soul will take her surviving puppies away from her, even if they have to steal them. :smpullhair:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Lil BooBoo's mom--what an awful burden for you to have to bear. Ugh. As if families don't suck enough as it is, lol. (I'm half kidding on families that suck--we all have characters in our families, don't we??) Anyway, I hope she'll change her tune and I hope she doesn't get any $$ from those puppies--I hope somehow they will be rescued to good homes. We can hope anyway, right? Hang in there--you have a good heart for your help and concern.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430259
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we help direct an animal protection agency to visit your SIL? That way you will not at all be involved. How can we here on SM help those puppies and mother? Please let us help.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430261
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pmd you some info, did you get it?
What if I found out the vet she was going to, and maybe called them myself? Why didn't the vet give her info on the welping process when she had the ulta sound done? xray or what ever. And this is why I would never breed dogs...I would have no idea what to do :smpullhair: But I do know I would at least read a book...and take what it said to heart. Ugh such a fustrating situation, I feel rather helpless, as I know all of you do to. I just love these little guys so much it tears me up to know that people are out there doing this sort of thing all the time, shoot in my newspaper there are five yorkies for sale at 6 weeks, and seven maltese for sale going at $450 and they to are only six weeks old! I see this all the time, though this is a first being able to hear the birthing process take place. Kudos to all that breed for the better, and know what your doing!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we help direct an animal protection agency to visit your SIL? That way you will not at all be involved. How can we here on SM help those puppies and mother? Please let us help.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I pmd you some info, did you get it?
What if I found out the vet she was going to, and maybe called them myself? Why didn't the vet give her info on the welping process when she had the ulta sound done? xray or what ever. And this is why I would never breed dogs...I would have no idea what to do :smpullhair: But I do know I would at least read a book...and take what it said to heart. Ugh such a fustrating situation, I feel rather helpless, as I know all of you do to. I just love these little guys so much it tears me up to know that people are out there doing this sort of thing all the time, shoot in my newspaper there are five yorkies for sale at 6 weeks, and seven maltese for sale going at $450 and they to are only six weeks old! I see this all the time, though this is a first being able to hear the birthing process take place. Kudos to all that breed for the better, and know what your doing!
[/B][/QUOTE]


As much as we would like to blame someone else for lack of education the owner is the only one to blame. She could have easily found information regarding breeding and whelping. It's not the vet's place to educate on whelping. I'm sure he/she has info if the client wants and requests it. People who take the time and money to get a sonogram usually have done their homework. I'm sorry this person didn't. So very sorry for those babies that didn't make it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This sickens me!!! You have no idea the disgust I feel for people like this.

If she makes a buck off this, it will be even more disgusting. BYB's can KMA.


Please let us know what we can do to help. My thoughts and prayers are with the poor mama and wee ones. I'm so sorry for you, as well.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

> When I asked her if she'd ever do it again, her responce was " maybe, if they sell for $1000, heck yea!" I could scream right now!!!!!![/B]


 :new_shocked: That is horrifying!!! :smmadder:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430238
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And these are the idiots we support when purchasing from a BYB. It is horrifying. :new_shocked:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there is anything positive that can come out of this, maybe it's the fact that this has given us a peek at what really goes on behind the scenes with backyard breeders as Lil Boo's Mom said.

Remember, the puppies you see in your local newspaper ads probably come from a similar situation. If this woman didn't have the sense to find out a little about the birthing process, does anyone believe she was any more careful about screening for health and genetic problems? Not to mention the valuable social lessons these puppies will never learn if momma continues to reject them......

I really hope she gets a whooping vet bill now since the experience alone doesn't seem to have taught her anything!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

As I sit here reading these post I'm thinking that poor mom is a month younger than Mia.......it's disgusting and shameful!!!! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Is there a Maltese Rescue near her? Please, please, try to find someone to take mom and babies. Your sister-in-law is heartless and someone should step in. Do something please and do it very fast.[/B]



I wonder if someone could help her. She needs someone with knowledge of caring for the mom and her babies. Maybe the vet would know of someone in the area.
It makes me sick thinking about the whole thing. :smpullhair: :angry: I'm going to pray for someone to help in all of this rayer:


----------



## writepudding (Jun 9, 2007)

I echo everyone else's sentiments on this thread, I just am really shocked at how heartless and selfish people can be. The true mark of a good human is the kindness and compassion they show to the most helpless: animals. Milan Kundera, one of my favorite authors once said, "Mankind's true moral test, its fundamental test (which lies deeply buried from view), consists of its attitude towards those who are at its mercy: animals. And in this respect mankind has suffered a fundamental debacle, a debacle so fundamental that all others stem from it."

I mean I don't understand how someone would be so careless as to not even try to research and arm themselves with knowledge before the birth. Would you not research how to take care of your child if you were pregnant? What makes this any different?

I hope those puppies will make it


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

As each time something like this comes up the BYB are put in the same boat. Not all BYB act like this lady. And some reputable breeders started out as BYB. Now about this particular lady, it is really sad and frustrating because our hands are tied. For us it is abuse, but the laws in some States are not categorizing this as abuse. As long as you give food and water to your dog, you are not abusing him. That's the law in some places. So calling the SPCA or Humane Society will not get you anywhere. This week I read in the newspaper that Texas has a new law coming in effect that makes it easier to prosecute people for abusing domestic animals. :aktion033:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

What a sad, sad situation. Absolutely disgusting. 

Poor mama, poor babies and mama is really still a baby herself. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:

I sit here and cry for those poor dogs.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

The story is sickening I feel sorry for the puppies and the mother


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> As each time something like this comes up the BYB are put in the same boat. Not all BYB act like this lady. And some reputable breeders started out as BYB. Now about this particular lady, it is really sad and frustrating because our hands are tied. For us it is abuse, but the laws in some States are not categorizing this as abuse. As long as you give food and water to your dog, you are not abusing him. That's the law in some places. So calling the SPCA or Humane Society will not get you anywhere. This week I read in the newspaper that Texas has a new law coming in effect that makes it easier to prosecute people for abusing domestic animals. :aktion033:[/B]


Janine, in my town it is either the ASPCA or HSUS (can't remember which) that will make a home visit and try to educate the dog owner when abuse is suspected. The fact that there are puppies that may not be getting the care they need to survive would likely get them to make a visit, if there is such a group in that BYB's town.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we help direct an animal protection agency to visit your SIL? That way you will not at all be involved. How can we here on SM help those puppies and mother? Please let us help.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I pmd you some info, did you get it?
What if I found out the vet she was going to, and maybe called them myself? Why didn't the vet give her info on the welping process when she had the ulta sound done? xray or what ever. And this is why I would never breed dogs...I would have no idea what to do :smpullhair: But I do know I would at least read a book...and take what it said to heart. Ugh such a fustrating situation, I feel rather helpless, as I know all of you do to. I just love these little guys so much it tears me up to know that people are out there doing this sort of thing all the time, shoot in my newspaper there are five yorkies for sale at 6 weeks, and seven maltese for sale going at $450 and they to are only six weeks old! I see this all the time, though this is a first being able to hear the birthing process take place. Kudos to all that breed for the better, and know what your doing!
[/B][/QUOTE]
No I haven't gotten a PM from you. If you can let me know the town she is in, I will research what resources may be available to help.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=430277
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pmd you some info, did you get it?
What if I found out the vet she was going to, and maybe called them myself? Why didn't the vet give her info on the welping process when she had the ulta sound done? xray or what ever. And this is why I would never breed dogs...I would have no idea what to do :smpullhair: But I do know I would at least read a book...and take what it said to heart. Ugh such a fustrating situation, I feel rather helpless, as I know all of you do to. I just love these little guys so much it tears me up to know that people are out there doing this sort of thing all the time, shoot in my newspaper there are five yorkies for sale at 6 weeks, and seven maltese for sale going at $450 and they to are only six weeks old! I see this all the time, though this is a first being able to hear the birthing process take place. Kudos to all that breed for the better, and know what your doing!
[/B][/QUOTE]
No I haven't gotten a PM from you. If you can let me know the town she is in, I will research what resources may be available to help.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'd be glad to help, too.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Well ladies I have no evening update for you, apparently SIL is not home. I have tried to call a few times, and just getting the VM :smilie_tischkante: . If i hear any more Ill drop the info off here. She was supposed to send me pics, but i havent got any yet.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this thread....I can't believe this....it's all honestly completely disgusting and disturbing...I pray to god that these little babies and the poor momma is ok... This is so sickening. I can't believe someone could be so cruel and heartless....... This is absolute bullsh**!!!! :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I honestly and truly just don't know what to say....It just makes me want to hug my boys even more then I already do if that is possible.....so sad...I feel for those pups AND the poor little, young mother.
I am appalled.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

rayer: Pray for the puppies. May they live long enough to be rescued.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

More than the puppies -- I'm praying that the 8 month old momma (a puppy herself) is rescued so that she NEVER has to face something so tramatic again. I can't imagine any of my girls being a momma at 8 months old. She must be so very confused and frightened. :smcry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm hoping for an update today. Didn't Lil Boo say her SIL was planning on taking them to the vet today?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

This is SO sad! :smcry: :smcry: I cannot believe this woman! UGH! I will be praying for these puppies and the Mom and that they are rescued! rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes she said the sil was suppose to take them to the vet. I don't like to think of this whole thing it makes me :smilie_tischkante: :smscare2: :smmadder: I worry about ALL of them.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

The only news I have been given is the pups are still alive, and are doing fine. Im sure thats what I will hear from this day foward, save themselves from another lecture. Unfornate for the pups he did say they were all girls, so that will mean a higher doller paid and then those girls will end up being bread more then likley. I wish I had news from what took place at the vet, she did say she was taking them today but I havent heard a thing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> The only news I have been given is the pups are still alive, and are doing fine. Im sure thats what I will hear from this day foward, save themselves from another lecture. Unfornate for the pups he did say they were all girls, so that will mean a higher doller paid and then those girls will end up being bread more then likley. I wish I had news from what took place at the vet, she did say she was taking them today but I havent heard a thing.[/B]


I don't know if this is good news or bad news........


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=431105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marg you know the old saying "no news is good news", well I truely do not believe that is the case with this. What a sad situation the mom and babies are in. And knowing that the babies are all girls just makes my heart sink, knowing what is possibly ahead for them. :smcry:


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

:smilie_tischkante: I can not handle this!
This is so sad for all involved! :bysmilie: 
I feel helpless and wish I could do something to help!
My prayers are with you, keep us posted please!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And this is why I have Tilly -- against everything I believe in. She came from a puppymill/pet shop. I had sworn never, ever, ever, ever to do business with THESE TYPES.

But she was destined to be bred as soon as she came into her first season and then over, and over, and over again. In the meantime, she was the smallest and wasn't getting any food at all.

I just couldn't leave her there to suffer that kind of existence. So now she's one of my baby girls -- spoiled rotten and SPAYED!!!!!! (Even though there hasn't been a male in miles of her since she came to live with us over a year ago). You just never know who MIGHT come visiting -- so better to be safe than sorry!!!!!


----------

